# Red patch under wing



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

When Beaker takes a bath, he'll lift up his wings so I can get under them. I noticed a red patch under one of his wings, like in his wing-pit. It's dryish, but is it from overpreening or do you think it could be his medicine I'm giving him? I give him Sunshine Factor 3 times a week as advised for a month now. But it looks more like physical damage to me, like irritating it or something? I can't really get a good view of it thought, but it's not too big, kind of like the size of a small button


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I noticed a slight reddish skin patch between the pit feathers on Kiwi too. It was just on his right-wing side. It disappeared now that Kiwi has recovered from his respiratory infection. He had been preening under that wing a lot. The skin was a little dry under there. But it was more messy feathers than any bald patches.

It could be because of that, some say it has bad dietary reactions in some parrots. There has been some controversy with that product. Some people say it's bad and some say it's good. On the link below they have the article as bad and then the first post is the director of Harrison's explaining about the red palm fruit oil. Feather quality and shine could improve from the easily digestible fats or because of the vitamins?
http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/is-red-palm-oil-really-good-for-your-parrot/

I've read that it is best to give it in moderation just in case. As this oil is really only specific to African Greys in the wild. 
http://www.greyforums.net/forums/showthread.php?138198-A-question-about-red-palm-oil

Edit: Facts on Red Palm Fruit Oil
http://old.trustedpartner.com/docs/library/000087/RedPalmOilweb.pdf


----------



## Shivam (Jun 3, 2021)

CaliTiels said:


> When Beaker takes a bath, he'll lift up his wings so I can get under them. I noticed a red patch under one of his wings, like in his wing-pit. It's dryish, but is it from overpreening or do you think it could be his medicine I'm giving him? I give him Sunshine Factor 3 times a week as advised for a month now. But it looks more like physical damage to me, like irritating it or something? I can't really get a good view of it thought, but it's not too big, kind of like the size of a small button


Now is he Okay.Actually i also Facing problem like red patch under wings.How much does he require to cover?


----------

